
Microsoft’s Surface Duo – Not a product review - exanimo_sai
https://4thquadrant.io/freearticles/business-models/microsofts-surface-duo-not-a-product-review/
======
simplertms
It’s interesting that the predominant “form” for the smart phone has been a
single vertical screen. So the fold out phone like Samsung’s is still keeping
that form, but the Surface Duo actually changes the “form” to two distinct
screens.

A habit change that I think will be too hard for consumers to palate right
now.

------
mimixco
TL;DR = A tablet-shaped device without a front facing screen is appealing only
to a limited audience with specific use cases in mind, notably not making
calls or consuming audio/video content.

~~~
dig6x
Think there’s more nuance to this. Article actually talks about the concept of
form and function as appealing to different subsets of mobile consumers.
Motivation for surface duo is productivity - the design revolves around this
I.e. form derivative of function

Samsung fold on the other hand revolves around the convenience of streaming
and gaming, basically having a larger screen for a better experience. A
convenience driven design appeals to a broader more general consumer base

